# Honda 3000 generator eco mode issues



## airfixer (Jun 30, 2019)

Good afternoon,

A friend borrowed by generator and I believe it got turned upside down. It still runs fine in regular mode. It will run one hour in eco mode and then shut off. Does anyone have any experience or insight on why it would be shutting down? I have never had issues with the generator until now.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

When it dies in Eco mode, how does it stall? Suddenly, like you turned off the Run switch? Does it start to smoke, like it's running rich? Does it start to sputter, like running out of gas?

Nothing comes up mind that would relate to the unit being turned upside down.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Also, some have an electronic stepper motor governor and some use a mechanical governor. Do you know which yours has?

If it runs fine in regular mode, that probably rules out fuel flow issues. (As far as a restriction)
Except...in regular mode it runs on the Main Jet and in ECO mode it can fluctuate between the Pilot jet and transfer ports and Main jet.

Try this....
Run it in ECO mode until it shuts off. Pull the spark plug. Is it wet? Oily?
Possibly the roll over whacked the float level out of adjustment and when it runs in ECO mode it slowly floods the motor with too much fuel. whereas in Regular mode there is enough airflow and heat to compensate

If nothing there....

Unplug the oil sensor (after making sure you have the correct amount of oil in it) and see if it still shuts off.
Lastly and most importantly.....never loan out your tools. They ALWAYS come back broken ;-)

.
.
.


----------

